# virtualbox-ose-additions For Virtualbox 6.1



## dinsdale (Jun 27, 2020)

Hi,

I can't seem to find VBox guest extensions for 6.1 for running a FreeBSD VM?  I started with pkg, then checked freshports and finally pulled in the ports tree via svn. Nada. The latest is 5.2?

Thanks,
Dinsdale


----------



## a6h (Jun 27, 2020)

Stay with 5.2.34. Also there's a discussion at Bug 234878 - emulators/virtualbox-ose: Update to 6.1, regarding state of version 6. Refer to it, to obtain more information.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 29, 2020)

Note  that the 5.x guest additions work just fine with Virtualbox 6.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 30, 2020)

You can download it from the official Virtualbox website too and just drop it into a running virtualbox for installation.


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jun 30, 2020)

I thought I just installed the guest additions via pkg - I'll check to see what version they were. My VirtualBox install is 6.1.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 30, 2020)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> I thought I just installed the guest additions via pkg - I'll check to see what version they were.


Only 5.2.34 is available (both in latest and quarterly).


----------



## Sevendogsbsd (Jun 30, 2020)

ah ok. I need to install xfce4: another user was having lockup issues and I wanted to test that to see if I got the same results - haven't tested anything related to guest additions yet so didn't pay attention to the version.


----------



## Lamia (Jun 30, 2020)

Sevendogsbsd said:


> I thought I just installed the guest additions via pkg - I'll check to see what version they were. My VirtualBox install is 6.1.


One can drop it on VB for it to process.


----------



## Aeterna (Jul 2, 2020)

virtualbox host does not care about guest additions version. As vigole mentioned FreeBSD VB 6.x is unstable. I have VB host 6.1.10 and FreeBSD VB client  with virtualbox-ose-additions 5.2.34_2 installed and this combo works nicely.


----------



## dinsdale (Jul 4, 2020)

Hmmm. 5.2.34 guest additions installed. Set `vboxguest_enable="YES"` and `vboxservice_enable="YES"` and rebooted.  dmesg shows "vboxguest : loaded successfully" but my guest doesn't resize and my mouse doesn't go between my vm and my host. Thanks for the input, I'll keep digging on 5.2.34.


----------



## phalange (Jul 4, 2020)

I'm not sure Virtualbox doesn't care about the version of the guest addons. Running VB 6 host, I have never been able to get a guest with 5.* addons to run at higher resolutions (meaning the guest maxes out at 1024x768) and I think USB sharing was not working as well.

The basically functionality is there with or without the guest addons.


----------



## Aeterna (Jul 4, 2020)

well I am pretty sure that does not care about client version:
my host is 6.1.10
my FreeBSD client is 5.2.34
my OpenBSD client does not have virtualbox client installed at all (not available.  
Virtualbox client provides only clipboard which otherwise is not available.

b
oth clients are at 1920x969


----------



## SirDice (Jul 7, 2020)

Yep.  Works fine here too. VirtualBox 6.1.10 (on Windows), 5.2.34 guest additions. FreeBSD guest can use the full 2K resolution of my monitor. Seamless mouse works too.


----------

